# Outrageous Deep Drop Fishing



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Henry, this is what you and me have to look forward to in a few weeks.

Jim is 90 miles out in 360' of water.
Default 2/1/07 Deep Drop Fishing Report

Today was the greatest extreme long range deep drop wreck fishing trip in the 5 years we’ve been doing this fishing. We had a fair sea condition most of the day. It got a bit choppy during the afternoon segment and as we returned to The Bay the NE “washing machine” was just getting stirred up. I’m afraid it will be a while before we get out again. Here comes the big blow!!!

This was our 4th extreme long range deep drop wreck fishing trip of the 2007 campaign. We were joined by 12 intrepid anglers, along with local all stars like world famous Mr. Jamal Esfahani of Virginia Beach, and the brothers Capt. Mark Wray and Capt. Steve “The Professor” Wray. Mr. T.J. Reiber served as 1st Mate. Oh yeah, don’t forget “Ralph” – a/k/a “Kidney Bean”. Note to you 2 folks who “missed the boat” and did not show up this morning – YOU BLEW IT!!!

We fished only one super secret wreck and whacked our limit of an amazing and absolutely incredible 350 keeper corpulent Black Sea Bass with alacrity. It was an excellent bite with multiple citations including THE TWO LARGEST BLACK SEA BASS ever caught aboard the “Jil Carrie” - at a whopping 7 pounds 7 ounces!!!! That’s right; both of them were 7 pounds 7 ounces!!!! We also released quite a few undersized BSB’s and Dawg Sharks. We also released a few Cunners and hideous Conger Eels.

I asked the crew if they were up for a little Guinea Pigging to try some new spots I had in mind for Blueline Tilefish and Grouper. They agreed and we fished 5 locations where we caught 40 enormous Blueline Tilefish (including our 1st 3 ever VA Citations) 6 portly Warsaw Groupers (our first of this species and our largest ever of 20 pounds), and 9 Winter Runner Bluefish. WHEW, what a day!!!

We were pleasantly surprised when Capt. Drew “Worm” Payne met us upon arrival back at the wharf at Long Bay Pointe Bait and Tackle with 3 hot pizzas for the crew! I think he was just looking for a skiing partner…

VA Weight Blueline Tilefish Citations (1 angler declined)
Mr. James A. Hodge of Chesapeake, VA - 15 pounds 15 ounces
Mr. Chad Stoker of Chesapeake, VA – 12 pounds 11 ounces

VA Weight Black Sea Bass Citations (3 not weighed as they did not exceed previously earned Citations)
Mr. David B. Howard of Leesburg, VA - 7 pounds, 7 ounces and 25 ¼”
Mr. George Williams of Jacksonville, NC - 7 pounds, 7 ounces and 24 ½”
Mr. Chad Stoker of Chesapeake, VA - 5 pounds 4 ounces
Mr. Dan Peters of Chesapeake, VA - 5 pounds even


I don't know about you Henry but I'm starting to get a little excited.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Hey Henry, this is what you and me have to look forward to in a few weeks.
> 
> Jim is 90 miles out in 360' of water.
> Default 2/1/07 Deep Drop Fishing Report
> ...


I cannot wait! I am going to try a new
kind of bait to see how it works.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds good. Bring a little extra in case it works. I'd like to try is also. BTW most of the guys are bring sleeping bags for the 7 hour trip out. I know I'm bringing mine, find a corner, and hunker down for the trip out and back. Man that part alone is about 14 hours.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Sounds good. Bring a little extra in case it works. I'd like to try is also. BTW most of the guys are bring sleeping bags for the 7 hour trip out. I know I'm bringing mine, find a corner, and hunker down for the trip out and back. Man that part alone is about 14 hours.


Yeah, it is a rough trip. Slow and long.
I hope that I can get the same sleeping
spot I had last year. (The mate was
mad at me cuz that is where he likes to
crash.)

Sounds like he will do his usual and try to
fill the coolers with seabass before 
chasing tiles. Can't agrue with that plan.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys aren't going to catch a thing !!! Sit back old


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Now thats my kind of trip.Its great when you have a snotty day then you have plenty of elbow room J/K . would there be a link for this trip? Thanks Tom


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Wheres this trip run out of? Ever looking for a single to fill the crew? What kinda cost is it per person? Whens the boat depart and arrive back? Using electrics, or cranking by hand? How much lead to get down there? Ive always wanted to try deep dropping, just dont know enough people who would, or the right people to do it with.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That was my question too. Are you renting equipment for this trip. I know I went out on a trip where we were only dropping 120 to 160 feet and half the guys were using electric reels. At 360' and most likely 12-16oz lead thats a lot of winding especially after a long 7 hour sleepless trip.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> That was my question too. Are you renting equipment for this trip. I know I went out on a trip where we were only dropping 120 to 160 feet and half the guys were using electric reels. At 360' and most likely 12-16oz lead thats a lot of winding especially after a long 7 hour sleepless trip.



The boat leaves out at night so you get
a good night's sleep. At least I do 

Any MH rod should be fine for a trip like
this. I will use my 6' Seeker rod rated
for 30-50 and a Shimano Tekota 700
with 80 braid. Rip them bass and tile
right on up.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*ummm*

Fishing the mudhole up in Joisey I used my Penn 8500SS (Black Gold series) and 60lb braid. worked like a charm


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> Fishing the mudhole up in Joisey I used my Penn 8500SS (Black Gold series) and 60lb braid. worked like a charm


Might get a little old reeling up 24+ounces
of lead all day....from my experience the 
starting weight on sinkers is usually
16- 20 ounces. That is on a very good day.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Jim works hard to keep his customers happy !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Once you get past 200', using anything other than electric reels is insane.

Good luck on the trip. And good luck to your shoulder muscles afterwards.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

see, when you drink enough beer, your arms are usually ripped enough to handle all that cranking flea. lifting a case worth of cans a day will do that to ya. 

200 aint bad if ya got the right tackle. main thing is having braid and the right gear. electrics are cheating. if you guys are looking for another head drop me a line. I got no problem cranking 400-600 by hand. Ive done my share of bassing the deep commercially.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

sand flea said:


> Once you get past 200', using anything other than electric reels is insane.
> 
> Good luck on the trip. And good luck to your shoulder muscles afterwards.


Hey Flea, if an old 63 yr old geezer like me can bring them up out of 360' of water it should be a snap for you kids. At my age EVERYTHING is slow and steady.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Nick you said it*

Sharp hooks and a slow steady retrieve. I think I still have some of the 1lb weights. Six sided flatties that bring back memories of fishing with my dad:redface: I remember my teenage exhuberance that had me cranking like a mad man and getting halfway up and needing a rest. I looked over at my dad and his buddy trying to hold in their laughter. I stuck with it though and adopted the slow and steady. That was fishing with a big ole black Penn conventional with a rod with the rollers on it. I still have it I'll post a pic of it..........


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Once you get past 200', using anything other than electric reels is insane.
> 
> Good luck on the trip. And good luck to your shoulder muscles afterwards.


It's really not that bad...but I do have to 
admit that there are some days when
I have had to use the rod holder and
just crank the reel handle...


----------



## dfritch (Jun 27, 2006)

*ok I got a quetion*

OK Where is the charter out of ???

I am Drooling


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dfritch said:


> OK Where is the charter out of ???
> 
> I am Drooling


VA Beach, Lynnhaven Inlet. Right next
to Long Bay Point and Tackle Shop.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just to keep you drooling here's the latest catch on the Jill Carrie.
7 lb. 7 oz 25 1/4" Seabass








Henry, I think we may need bigger coolers.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Seabass are nice...but this is what I see
in my fishy dreams! He better watch
out for that bottom hook!!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Tilefish 
as written for fhe Sarasota Herald-Tribune, Food Section, August 20, 1998

Description: Tilefish are members of the family Malacanthidae, deep-water fish that are widespread in tropical and temperate waters. Two species, golden tilefish and blueline or gray tilefish, are fairly plentiful in Florida waters. Of the two, the golden tilefish is the most desirable. It has a blue-green back that fades to a pearly white belly. It is touched with red and blue iridescence, highlighted by irregular yellow-gold spots. The blueline tilefish is similar in taste to the golden tilefish, but it is not so colorful. Tilefish have firm, tender meat similar to that of grouper. Its flavor has been compared to lobster and scallop meat, a reflection of a diet that consists of crustaceans, such as lobster and crabs. 

Availability: Tilefish are marketed fresh or frozen, as dressed fish, fillets and steaks. Because this is not a school fish and is rarely caught in droves, it is not always available. 

Selection and Care: In fresh whole tilefish, look for red gills, siny eyes and bright skin. In fillets the flesh should be firm, yet tender with large flakes, no browning or signs of drying. Keep fresh or smoked tilefish refrigerated at 32 to 38 degrees F., or store in freezer at 0 degrees F. Thaw frozen tilefish in the refrigerator or under cold running water. Keep rigidly frozen until ready to use. 

Nutritional Value: Approximate nutritional values for 4 ounces (114 gm) of raw, edible meat; 110 calories (15 calories from fat), 55 mg cholesterol, 75 mg sodium, no carbohydrates, 22 gm protein, 2 percent RDI of calcium, 2 percent RDI iron. 

Use and Preaparation: Tilefish can be broiled, smoked, baked, fried, poached, grilled and used for sushi. In recipes it is interchangeable with cod, grouper, haddock, halibut, monkfish, pollock, red snapper, turbot or weakfish. 

Recipes: 

Grilled Tilefish Fillets 1 1/2 pounds tilefish fillets 1 teaspoon Creole seasoning 
1/3 cup soy sauce 1 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 cup orange juice 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
2 tablespoons olive oil 1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
2 cloves garlic, minced 


In jar with lid, combine soy sauce, orange juice, olive oil, garlic, Creole seasoning, ginger and nutmeg; shake well. Put fish in a dish or pan with sides and pour mixture over fish. Cover and marinate in refrigerator for 2 hours or longer. Place fish on prepared grill, skin side up, about 4 inches from heat; sprinkle with pepper. Grill fish for 10 minutes per inch of thickness, turning and basting with marinade until meat flakes with a fork. Yield: 4 servings. 


Midsummer Tilefish Salad 2 cups cooked, flaked tilefish 1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup seedless red grapes, halved 1/4 teaspoon curry powder 
1 cup chopped celery 1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup sliced almonds toasted Leaf lettuce 


Gently combine all ingredients except lettuce. Put lettuce on 4 plates and divide salad evenly among them. 

Sushi is option #1
Grilled is option #2


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You got that right. I'm really hoping Jim runs a little longer and puts us on some tiles. Looks like that hook is going to catch a trouser trout.


----------

